# Games for a Small Group



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

A couple of years ago someone posted about a relay type game where they took panty hose and put small pumpkins or oranges into the feet. They were tied around the mans chest and were uhhh sagging. The guys had to use only the extended parts and body movement to try to push another pumpkin or ball across the room relay style. The partner was a female who had a similar get up with only one of the legs used and stuffed with something like a long acorn squash tied around their waist and hanging down between their legs. Same principle of trying to move the ball across the room by uhhhh swinging.

This sounds like something for your group!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

partner people up, make them put their hands behind their backs, put a balloon between them and which ever team pops the balloon first, wins


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

..maybe this will give you some ideas.


Games to play....

















Doughnut On A String Game
Tie string around doughnuts & tie just above mouth level, With hands behind backs-NO hands- they must eat the doughnut from the string, without it falling off! The first to eat the whole doughnut, wins.


















Crystal Bowl Game...
Decorate a glass bowl to look like a Fortune Teller’s crystal ball. Write fortunes on pieces of paper. Create silly, doomed, truth or dare, jokes, or good luck fortunes.. and a couple for prizes. Fold them up & fill your bowl, then have guests pull out a fortune to try their luck.

You can create whatever you want but these are the Fortunes I did for my party. 
All the guests had to say aloud what their fourtune was (or act it out), everyone loved it..

-What doesn’t a vampire order at a restaurant?
A stake sandwich.

-What did the zombie say to his date?
"I just love a woman with BRAAAINS!"

- Trick or Treat? An old flame will try to come back into your life.

- A stranger in RED will change your life forever.

-Just like a ghost, your true love will be haunting your dreams tonight.

-Do a skeleton dance & then kiss the hand of the person on your left, or someone will poison your apple cider.

-Something that has been a secret will soon come to light, then you will know which path is right!

-Beware! Zombies will knock on your door soon....

-Why do ghouls love garage sales?
They love bargain "Haunting."

-A werewolf has wandered into your backyard & won't leave, until you howl & bark at the moon-three times.

-An evil Witch has cast a spell on you. To break the spell, have the person to your right put lipstick on you, but their eyes must be closed.









Bandage the Mummy
This is a fast and fun Halloween party game that anyone can play. Separate players into teams. Each team will compete to wrap one team member up the fastest using a roll of toilet paper. The one who wraps him/her the fastes wins.









Mystery Bowls
Fill separate bowls with small plastic bags of pudding (Kidneysor Hearts), cold pasta (intestines), and peeled grapes (eyeballs), etc... then cover each bowl with black felt or material and place bowls on a table. Each guest must take turns, by closing their eyes and sticking their hands into the bowls to feel the different "body parts" and guess each one.









Pumpkin Race
Determine a starting line and a finish line. Set 2 pumpkins on their sides at the start and have two teams of racers line up behind them. At "Go," each pair of challengers uses sturdy "witches" brooms to propel the pumpkins over the lines (think relay race) The first team to finish wins.


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone! These are all wonderful ideas! They are easy, fun and not overly involved. These are perfect for my party


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Some great ideas here, thanks for sharing


----------

